Show HN: Scrapp – a lightweight bookmark manager PWA - lamplightdev
======
lamplightdev
This has been a labour of love to create a web based bookmark manager that I
can use across all devices without having to install anything. I've learnt a
lot about building this PWA with web components as a well as more than I care
to mention about the intricacies and inconsistencies of site meta data! I hope
other people find it useful.

------
asdfasdfdavid
Could you post a link?

~~~
lamplightdev
Yeah, sorry - [https://scrapp.it](https://scrapp.it) \- not sure how I managed
to forget that!

